# Cherry Angiomas



## julielsemmler@yahoo.com (Apr 5, 2016)

When indicating a diagnosis code for cherry angiomas, should code D18.00 or code D18.01 be used. Not sure even though these are on the skin. Does anyone know the proper code to use.


----------



## CatchTheWind (Apr 5, 2016)

I would use D18.01.


----------

